# T-shirt Fulfillment Company recommendations



## NK7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi - I am a new member  and I am starting an online T-shirt company and I am looking for recommendations on fulfillment companies. It would be great if you folks could recommend a reputable Canadian fulfillment centre that can pick pack and ship my t-shirts for me. Thanks a lot in advance...

NK7


----------



## TshirtBry (Jul 7, 2014)

I am looking for the best UK Blank provider/printer and drop shipper? Anyone got a good contact


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

I think you may get better overall shipping prices with a US base company


----------



## TshirtBry (Jul 7, 2014)

I need someone who provide the blanks print and blind ship to my UK customers I get online, Shipping costs from US to UK for each individual customer would be way to expensive. I am looking for someone over the pond that can do all that


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

mrdean78 said:


> I think you may get better overall shipping prices with a US base company


Not likely by the time the package gets to Canada......Duty, Taxes, Brokerage can add 50% to 100% on some shipment.....Under C$30.00 can sometimes slip by.....


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Proof Of Delivery for 5.00?......I must have missed something......Never heard of a rate that low.....


----------



## TshirtBry (Jul 7, 2014)

How much to ship 1 shirt design to 300 different unique customers in Franace? Got sales of t shirts need to be made and shipped to them


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes, when we ship to Canada using USPS First Class Mail, single shirts at a time with a bar code, proof of delivery the cost is under $5.00. As far as 300 drop shirts to France your shipping cost is $10.00 each USD based on a size L shirt, larger sizes and sweatshirts may cost more. The rates go by weight.

Steve


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Smckee21 said:


> Yes, when we ship to Canada using USPS First Class Mail, single shirts at a time with a bar code, proof of delivery the cost is under $5.00. As far as 300 drop shirts to France your shipping cost is $10.00 each USD based on a size L shirt, larger sizes and sweatshirts may cost more. The rates go by weight.
> 
> Steve


I will have to see that to believe it.....My local post master said there is no Proof of Delivery on 1st class mail from the US....


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, not if you use stamps for a letter, but if you ship a package, 3/4 inches thick or thicker you get tracking information. Trust me, I have sent thousands of shirts to Canada all with trackers on them.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

NK7 said:


> Hi - I am a new member  and I am starting an online T-shirt company and I am looking for recommendations on fulfillment companies. It would be great if you folks could recommend a reputable Canadian fulfillment centre that can pick pack and ship my t-shirts for me. Thanks a lot in advance...
> 
> NK7


What are your specific requirements besides being in Canada? What % of your orders ship within Canada?


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I will also be looking into that shipping price tomorrow. 

Also we dropship to the US maybe Canada also if I can get that rate.


----------



## Marc101 (Oct 18, 2013)

NK7 said:


> Hi - I am a new member  and I am starting an online T-shirt company and I am looking for recommendations on fulfillment companies. It would be great if you folks could recommend a reputable Canadian fulfillment centre that can pick pack and ship my t-shirts for me. Thanks a lot in advance...
> 
> NK7


There is a company out of Toronto, Ontario that does Fulfillment orders with DTG. wildcatapparel at yahoo com


----------



## jpintoca (Mar 13, 2019)

Summer kills with heat but you can turn it into breeze and chills with cool printed t-shirts. Thanks to t-shirt printing in Los Angeles, you can get your favorite t-shirt designed and wear it wherever you want. Make the look even stylish by pairing the t-shirt with funky denim. What else? A nice pair of footwear and you are good to rock.


----------

